# 1980 280zx no go



## DylanDET1 (Apr 28, 2006)

my friend recently aquired a 80 280zx na that has sat for a few years. it needed a fuel pump that it got last week. it started will idle but will not rev. it has extreme back pressure and is getting spark and fuel. when under load it will start to rev then bog then suck alota air and bop. we suspect it is a maf that is preventing it from actualy reving along, it needs alot of other things but needs to be driven now. if anyone can tell me what maf will plug and play actual years and posible diff models to make it easier to find. i do have a 87 300zx na maf if anyone can verify it should run with that, or any other ideas or common problems to be aware of. it is a 1980datsun 280zx na with 140kmiles L28 that sat 3yrs and came with water in the tank, now sealed and flushed. any help to get it on the road soon would be apreciated

thanks


----------

